# [Build Log] A Classy Cruncher



## derickwm

So yeah. Time for a new build log eh? Dipping into the mining craze and I've decided to go an alternative route than most. I have one bench built up in my room right now and I'd say it's pretty compact compared to some of the crazier solutions I've seen around the internet lately. I've decided to expand but instead of on a bench I'm going to do it up right and mine with class my good sirs! CPU is going to be mining PTS while the GPUs are on Doge.



Spoiler: Current Mining Bench






















































































































































*Project Classy*

* The case:*


 Silverstone TJ07 ✔
Black
Window
USB3.0


*Base Specs*


Asus Rampage III Black Edition ✔
Intel Xeon X5680 ✔
(3) 4GB Corsair Dominator GT 2000/CL9/1.65V ✔
Lepa G-1600W ✔
Enermax 600W Platimax ✔
(4) Asus ROG 7970 Matrix ✔
Corsair Performance Pro 128GB SSD ✔

*Watercooling Equipment:*


EK-Supremacy Clean CSQ Nickel Acetal ✔
EK-FB RE3 Black Nickel Acetal ✔
EK-RAM Monarch X6 Nickel Acetal ✔
(4) EK-FC R9-280X Matrix ✔
EK-FC Terminal Quad Semi Parallel ✔
EK-D5 X-Top Acetal ✔
Alphacool XT45 480mm Radiator ✔
EK Black Nickel Fittings ✔
EK-ZMT 3/8" ID 5/8" OD ✔

*Misc*

Undecided Fan Controller
Fans in the works ✔
Koolance QDCs ✔

*Table Of Contents:*

Initial Pictures
Pics of PSU & Cables
Big update, lots of photos


----------



## derickwm

Here's what I've got so far!

First to go was these pesky things.










Gone!










Here's how it was looking, although on a shelf instead of the desk










Those Seidon rads fit nicely in the TJ07 top mesh area 










(2x 120rads, not a 240)

Another



















Dat dust










Mounted in the case










Floating like magic!










From below



















"Cable Management"










Turns out the other side had to go as well :/










Still not quite sliding all the way in...










Silly fan










Ended up turning the rad around so I could fit the tray all the way in and keep the 92mm fans










Dat TJ07 man mmm










Go big or go home!














































And the current state.










I may turn the other rad around as well to match a bit more, because matching = classiness amirite?

Yes you may be thinking, why are you going with AIO units when you're watercooling and work for EK. The reason is these CPUs don't get hot...even while mining. The TJ07 is pretty limited in terms of radiator mounting unless you do a lot of modifications, which I don't really want to do for this build. The Seidon's fit up top nicely and will cool each CPU with ease. The GPUs will have the real water cooling


----------



## george241312

Whats good to mine right now ?

Wow Nice Build !


----------



## derickwm

I think Doge is still the most profitable at the moment, although I'm sure many have different opinions on this.


----------



## stren

Needs more 7990s


----------



## skupples

matchingness is classiness yes.

how bout dem 290's!


----------



## tuffy12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I think Doge is still the most profitable at the moment, although I'm sure many have different opinions on this.


DOGEEEEEEEEEE TO THE MOON!

For reals though. Saw a 15%+ spike today. I keep setting X amounts of Doge to sell for Y about of BTC and putting Doge at 5-10 points higher than current market and it's sold in less than an hour every time. Most Doge peeps are hoping to see a real nice spike at some point in the Olympics.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

was gonna do a build log on the 6 mining rigs i'm building with 30 280x's on here but it got trolled so hard by people mad about mining rising gpu prices I just gave up.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Subbed like a boss


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> matchingness is classiness yes.
> 
> how bout dem 290's!


Supposed to be here Friday... *fingers crossed*


----------



## Ragsters

I'm in


----------



## kpoeticg

Great start!! Subbed


----------



## Jeffinslaw

I'm taking credit for the name









But as usual, subbed.

*EDIT* Well I didn't come up with the name, but I think I inspired the build log.


----------



## wermad

Sub'd for D'man epic build


----------



## ZephyrBit

I am so in


----------



## deafboy

Too much progress


----------



## Pawelr98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I think Doge is still the most profitable at the moment, although I'm sure many have different opinions on this.


According to multipool.us it's the second most profitable scrypt coin.


----------



## Hukkel

For the love of everything that is Holy Derick do not make this another 200+ page chatthread that is constantly on the top of the list.









But succes building it


----------



## cam51037

Should be beautiful when it's finished! Can't wait to see the GPU loop!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I think Doge is still the most profitable at the moment, although I'm sure many have different opinions on this.


You should mine protoshares or vertcoin now...protoshares is the most profitable but few people know it.
I have a list of mining software in the OP of the mining club thread.

I'm getting 2300cpm out of each R9 290, and pretty much the same out of GTX 780s (I prefer 780s, you can actually find them in stock and they run cooler and quieter whilst mining.).
I have a Windforce 780 mining at 716kh/s with 1100mv using skynet's bios and it works like a charm. I can also get to 2100-2200cpm with it and it'll draw half the power compared to scrypt. Max temps are 45c on air









Here's a PTS calculator: http://mrx.im/pts.php
It's pretty accurate. And you can sell pts at bter.com








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Should be beautiful when it's finished! Can't wait to see the GPU loop!


+1


----------



## skupples

uhhhoohhh Ivan. You just broke the golden rule of mining.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> uhhhoohhh Ivan. You just broke the golden rule of mining.


Which is...?

I'm sure you can figure out the stuff I posted pretty easily.


----------



## skupples

Nvidia can't mine! DUH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I think Doge is still the most profitable at the moment, although I'm sure many have different opinions on this.
> 
> 
> 
> According to multipool.us it's the second most profitable scrypt coin.
Click to expand...



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> For the love of everything that is Holy Derick do not make this another 200+ page chatthread that is constantly on the top of the list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But succes building it


I sure hope not, I want to keep the log as classy as the build itself.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I think Doge is still the most profitable at the moment, although I'm sure many have different opinions on this.
> 
> 
> 
> You should mine protoshares or vertcoin now...protoshares is the most profitable but few people know it.
> I have a list of mining software in the OP of the mining club thread.
> 
> I'm getting 2300cpm out of each R9 290, and pretty much the same out of GTX 780s (I prefer 780s, you can actually find them in stock and they run cooler and quieter whilst mining.).
> I have a Windforce 780 mining at 716kh/s with 1100mv using skynet's bios and it works like a charm. I can also get to 2100-2200cpm with it and it'll draw half the power compared to scrypt. Max temps are 45c on air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a PTS calculator: http://mrx.im/pts.php
> It's pretty accurate. And you can sell pts at bter.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Should be beautiful when it's finished! Can't wait to see the GPU loop!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +1
Click to expand...

I'm not seeing it being more profitable. With the calculator it says I'll end up with about 1.7BTC while with Doge I'll end up with about 2.0 BTC, per month.


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I'm not seeing it being more profitable. With the calculator it says I'll end up with about 1.7BTC while with Doge I'll end up with about 2.0 BTC, per month.


You have to actually finish this rig to start making a profit


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Nvidia can't mine! DUH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sure hope not, I want to keep the log as classy as the build itself.
> 
> I'm not seeing it being more profitable. With the calculator it says I'll end up with about 1.7BTC while with Doge I'll end up with about 2.0 BTC, per month.


Whatever floats your boat...2300cpm out of each 290 is a walk in the park.
Getting more than 830kh/s isn't so easy and doge isn't stable at all.
You can swap between pts, vertcoin and doge/middlecoin. That's what I do...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donkey1514*
> 
> You have to actually finish this rig to start making a profit


lol


----------



## Bluelionpiper

subbed









Looking forward to the build!!

Keep it classy OC.net. lol


----------



## Kurry

Excited to see 4 GPUs in TJ07 - will be a close fit







But still, why 2 all in one cpu coolers and not including cpus in the loop? Even its not necessary, it would look much "classier" since a 240 fits in the top. A 240 also fits in the drivebaycage without any modification.


----------



## Bridden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> was gonna do a build log on the 6 mining rigs i'm building with 30 280x's on here but it got trolled so hard by people mad about mining rising gpu prices I just gave up.


Just do it for the people who want to see it. This is a tech forum, and you should post it. I would sub.


----------



## derickwm

It also comes down to a matter of convenience. When you have two CPUs in a loop on top of 4 GPUs, it can get messy when you have to work on either CPU or any of the GPUs. This way I can swap out either CPU very, very easily. With GPUs in their own loop I can simply setup two QDCs and be able to swap GPUs out as needed whenever I want with very little maintenance and down time. Is it the most effective in terms of power and cooling, probably not, but for simplicity and easy maintenance, it makes the most sense to me for now. If I decide to take the build to the "next level" and add a bit more to it, then I may add them to the loop, but for now simple is best for the situation


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> It also comes down to a matter of convenience. When you have two CPUs in a loop on top of 4 GPUs, it can get messy when you have to work on either CPU or any of the GPUs. This way I can swap out either CPU very, very easily. With GPUs in their own loop I can simply setup two QDCs and be able to swap GPUs out as needed whenever I want with very little maintenance and down time. Is it the most effective in terms of power and cooling, probably not, but for simplicity and easy maintenance, it makes the most sense to me for now. If I decide to take the build to the "next level" and add a bit more to it, then I may add them to the loop, but for now simple is best for the situation


Not like they're overclocked anyway


----------



## PCModderMike

I'm been very curious about getting into mining myself...so definitely in. Looking great so far.


----------



## mironccr345




----------



## Tartaros

Looking forward for the final result!

I guess you are mining with those CPUs also?

If so you could send me a link where you set that up?

Got Xeon CPU that i wanna make some money on


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Whatever floats your boat...2300cpm out of each 290 is a walk in the park.
> Getting more than 830kh/s isn't so easy and doge isn't stable at all.
> You can swap between pts, vertcoin and doge/middlecoin. That's what I do...


I'm totes open to hearing the explantion of why PTS is better vs Doge. I'm still getting back all into this and learning along the way. If there's a good argument then I'm all for it. Although I'm waiting on Maxcoin for the CPUs hopefully it does good.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I'm been very curious about getting into mining myself...so definitely in. Looking great so far.


Haii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tartaros*
> 
> Looking forward for the final result!
> 
> I guess you are mining with those CPUs also?
> 
> If so you could send me a link where you set that up?
> 
> Got Xeon CPU that i wanna make some money on


I honestly have no idea how to do the CPU mining yet, still learning  watch out for Maxcoin though.


----------



## Pidoma

I guess I'll sub to another log by derick

Looking good so far and I hope I can see a finished build!


----------



## vaporizer

subbed


----------



## Donkey1514

subbed just to troll


----------



## deafboy

I might have some ideas for this...


----------



## derickwm

Oh?

Update on the cards, they're due Monday so probably won't be too much progress this weekend sadly


----------



## DizZz

Definitely subbed


----------



## Bridden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Oh?
> 
> Update on the cards, they're due Monday so probably won't be too much progress this weekend sadly


You know, I've always wanted to know where you obtained your awesome avatar. Is it from a show, or just an amazing .gif you made yourself?


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bridden*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Oh?
> 
> Update on the cards, they're due Monday so probably won't be too much progress this weekend sadly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I've always wanted to know where you obtained your awesome avatar. Is it from a show, or just an amazing .gif you made yourself?
Click to expand...

Everyone in the "I'm awesome" club got one!

But really just imgur


----------



## PCModderMike

Nevermind...lets keep it classy folks...

It was tempting though..


----------



## wermad




----------



## Rbby258

why so many cores on a miner?


----------



## Katcilla

Preeeettttyy sure I'm gonna have to sub to this.

And yes, make those Seidon's match!


----------



## Bridden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bridden*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Oh?
> 
> Update on the cards, they're due Monday so probably won't be too much progress this weekend sadly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I've always wanted to know where you obtained your awesome avatar. Is it from a show, or just an amazing .gif you made yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone in the "I'm awesome" club got one!
> 
> But really just imgur
Click to expand...

It seems like every song I hear goes perfectly to it. I'm listening to "Fly" by Sugar Ray. Perfect. New song, Red Hot Chili Peppers, Californiacation. Just as good.

Where do I get an application!?

EDIT: 'Are you going to be my girl?' is the best one yet... I could do this all day.


----------



## anubis1127

@derickwm Oops, sorry about dat dust, probably should have used the air compressor on those rads before I boxed them up.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> why so many cores on a miner?


PTS, and Maxcoin?


----------



## szeged

all i can say



monday monday mondayyyyyyyyy


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> PTS, and Maxcoin?


cuda not better?


----------



## aznpersuazn

I'm definitely digging the build! Sub'd. Mining PTS has been the easiest for me to mine on Nvidia. GTX 770 can easily mine close to 15-16 PTS/month at the current difficulty.


----------



## derickwm

GPUs are still estimated for Monday night, Enermax are sending out a 600W PSU to my secondary PSU that should hopefully arrive mid next week. I'm already thinking about adding a few things here and there. /sigh it'll never end.


----------



## dealio

such uttermost class.

but you should replace the pleb hdd with a small fast sdd because class

also, subbed


----------



## ivanlabrie

I got here expecting to see some GTX 780 Classified cards...mining Maxcoin or PTS.

Maxcoin was insane today btw. 10x the profit of middlecoin at its best.


----------



## derickwm

I've been mining maxcoin all day on the 7970s you silly goose. Trading in the markets right now, crazy stuff.


----------



## stren

All I need is a few more cards


















And a few more waterblocks







Might beat you to it


----------



## Citra

Shouldn't be hard.


----------



## derickwm

Nopenopenopenopenope


----------



## deafboy

But do you have enough sleeved cables for more cards...


----------



## Sunreeper

Wut! Another log


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> But do you have enough sleeved cables for more cards...


Yeah I need to make more extensions, AX1200's don't have long enough cables for a TX10







I could use the NEX1500 temporarily but I'm planning to run two AX1200s with as many 7990s as I can afford







Two should come in this week. I also think those extensions should be darker for this combo.

Anyway back to derick


----------



## skupples

pff, corsair PSU's don't even have long enough cables for 900Dud.


----------



## King4x4

Had a client come into the shop today.... clean out 7 290x blocks in one go.... Yup.. spotted a miner!


----------



## failwheeldrive

dunno how I missed this until just now. Sub'd


----------



## dmanstasiu

goofball


----------



## Fuganater

another derickwm thread full of empty promises

but ya I subbed.


----------



## dolcolax

Is lepa a reputable brand for psu? Sorry I just dont really know


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dolcolax*
> 
> Is lepa a reputable brand for psu? Sorry I just dont really know


yeah and they review well too -

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story5&reid=283
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> pff, corsair PSU's don't even have long enough cables for 900Dud.


so true


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*
> 
> another derickwm thread full of empty promises
> 
> but ya I subbed.


I aim to disappoint!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dolcolax*
> 
> Is lepa a reputable brand for psu? Sorry I just dont really know
> 
> 
> 
> yeah and they review well too -
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story5&reid=283
Click to expand...

@dolcolax Yus check out that Jonny's link


----------



## failwheeldrive

edit: oh god, apparently I hit the sauce early last night


----------



## PCModderMike

Cards come in last night?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Cards come in last night?


Not with his luck lolololol


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Not with his luck lolololol


dat 1 day shipping from UK appears to be quite slow. The queen is probably personally approving the shipment.


----------



## derickwm

Cards are not here. Left Heathrow to somewhere else in UK, back at Heathrow tonight? :wth:

I did some work on the rig. Kind of a temporary setup but it's fun, post some pics later.


----------



## skupples




----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Cards are not here. Left Heathrow to somewhere else in UK, back at Heathrow tonight?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did some work on the rig. Kind of a temporary setup but it's fun, post some pics later.


----------



## derickwm

Lulz alright here's a teaser:










I got frustrated with the lack of R9s in my possession 

Currently mining MAX + RIE. ~950w

Cables obviously aren't final, just a quick setup to get going on RIE. The'll be swapped out and cleaned up when the box from Enermax shows up.


----------



## skupples

sigh, I still can't get RIC to work... IDK wth i'm doing wrong.

keep getting 500 internal server error.


----------



## deafboy

Too unexciting... more, more, more good stuff


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> sigh, I still can't get RIC to work... IDK wth i'm doing wrong.
> 
> keep getting 500 internal server error.


It took me basically half the day to get it working


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> It took me basically half the day to get it working


My main issue is the damned wallet won't connect.

I have a copy & paste instruction set from TheBladeMaster01, they have worked for other people in win7 64x, but not for me. Iv'e gone as far as comparing all the files with other folks, 100% the same, still no connection.

did you tiborrr?


----------



## derickwm

CARDS ARE ON AMERICAN SOIL! Wootwoot. Hoping for arrival later today before the snowstorm tomorrow but I'm doubtful. Can't really do much until Enermax/Lepa gets here anyway sadly, also supposed to be tomorrow.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> CARDS ARE ON AMERICAN SOIL! Wootwoot. Hoping for arrival later today before the snowstorm tomorrow but I'm doubtful. Can't really do much until Enermax/Lepa gets here anyway sadly, also supposed to be tomorrow.


i cant tell you how relieved i am to hear they arent stuck in limbo forever

like your last build


----------



## derickwm

You and me both. DHL called me about an hour ago and said delivery is planned for tomorrow given no major snowstorm. Fingers crossed.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> You and me both. DHL called me about an hour ago and said delivery is planned for tomorrow given n*no major snowstorm* Fingers crossed.


well with your luck theres going to be a snowstorm then, and the snow will be on fire. And the snow will actually be razor blades.


----------



## derickwm

And the DHL truck will catch fire as soon as it stops in front of my place, burning everything. Then as the truck is burning I'll see the MSI Gaming Dragon on the box wink at me from deep inside the truck before it's englufed in flames.


----------



## szeged

lmao


----------



## derickwm

Package arrived. el-oh-el is all I have to say right now.


----------



## stren

rodent problem?


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Such a tease.


----------



## derickwm

http://www.overclock.net/t/1466843/rant-lucid-dream-computers-is-a-scam


----------



## Shogon

wow.


----------



## Rbby258

I knew they was a scam them website looked like a 13 year old threw it together and it was british, where 60% of kids/teenagers scam or sell stolen things


----------



## aznpersuazn

I would be furious if that happened to me. I would spread the word like wildfire of their lack of performance.


----------



## Rage19420

OMG


----------



## wermad




----------



## szeged

I actually woke up excited to see the build continue, rushed to my computer to see any updates in this thread then I had to just sit there in my chair jaw open in shock.


----------



## Pidoma

I feel bad for you Derick...

Now this build will never be finished!


----------



## failwheeldrive

So stunned right now... I can't believe someone would actually try and pull this kind of BS on such reputable guys like you and bneg. Completely amazing.

I really hope you get it sorted out soon bud


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Subby, great pics btw


----------



## skupples

more pew pew less QQ.


----------



## barkinos98

Sorry to hear bruh, subbed though if that helps


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> And the DHL truck will catch fire as soon as it stops in front of my place, burning everything. Then as the truck is burning I'll see the MSI Gaming Dragon on the box wink at me from deep inside the truck before it's englufed in flames.


I litterally started laughing and choking on my chicken...


----------



## failwheeldrive

Derick always has me choking (on) my chicken.


----------



## dmanstasiu

oh derbear


----------



## derickwm

Well the show must go on... Got my stuff from Enermax today:

Dat platinum rating mmm










Platinum for dayz.










Boxes in boxes.










Tiny compared to the ST1500 monster!










I love the texture










And the fan! Nice to see something different.










Detailz










The sleeve the use is nice and thick.










Dat cable










Stuff that came with it










Swag Stren got me at CES when he met with Enermax <3










Swagger










Coffee #1 fuel










The LEPA 1600 cables are even higher quality. Very heavy duty with a thick sleeve on them.


----------



## dmanstasiu

dat coffee mug doe.


----------



## skupples

coffee mug & coaster? Totally worth every penny... Screw the PSU.


----------



## wthenshaw

Subsubsub, hope you get your money back from that thieving POS soon so you can give us some R9 updates


----------



## Bridden

Any update at all? Over a week has passed.


----------



## derickwm

It's kind of hard to provide updates when the major missing component... is missing due to fraud.


----------



## dmanstasiu

pffft excuses


----------



## Jeffinslaw

I wish my miner build log got this many responses


----------



## derickwm

Not everyone can be on my level of awesome


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Not everyone can be on my level of awesome break that much hardware


FTFY


----------



## Nightogre1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Not everyone can be on my level of awesome


I hope when I grow up (modding wise) I'm just like you! No joke can't wait till it's warm enough to start.


----------



## derickwm

I mean... how many people can say they've been asked to autograph GPUs before shipping them


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I mean... how many people can say they've been asked to autograph GPUs before shipping them


I'm going to go write on those 7970s now


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightogre1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Not everyone can be on my level of awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope when I grow up (modding wise) I'm just like you! No joke can't wait till it's warm enough to start.
Click to expand...

LOL. Single best moment on OCN. Derick being complimented on his modding skills :lachen:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I mean... how many people can say they've been asked to autograph GPUs before shipping them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to go write on those 7970s now
Click to expand...

"lol sucks to suck"


----------



## PR-Imagery

Yes please!


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Yes please!


Happy 4,000th post. I feel strange for noticing that...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Yes please!


You most exile your self to the off topic area of OCN only, from now on... This way you can retain your 4,000 post count. Private message is now the only way you can communicate via on-topic threads.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Oops.

Oops again.


----------



## skupples

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## derickwm

Assuming my RMA with Asus goes smoothly I'm hoping to finish this up next weekend.


----------



## wermad

What cards did you get then?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Assuming my *RMA with Asus goes smoothly* I'm hoping to finish this up next weekend.


good joke.


----------



## derickwm

Well... one can hope :/


----------



## szeged

are they both departed from this world? maybe its time for some 290x matrix platinums


----------



## derickwm

Only 1 outta 4 are borked. Went out with a bang!

Probably not... Tahiti has always held a soft spot in my heart. As has X58. This build will probably be a permanent fixture in my life.


----------



## skupples




----------



## wermad

Quad powah


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> This build will probably be a permanent fixture in my life.


lolololololol


----------



## derickwm

*Take everything said in this thread with a grain of salt


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> *Take everything I say with a grain of salt


ftfy


----------



## derickwm




----------



## deafboy

There ya go


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> This build will probably be a permanent fixture in my life.


----------



## PR-Imagery

That's a pile of salt


----------



## derickwm

Through a miracle I think Asus has actually accepted my RMA







at least it's shown "repair in progress" for the past 2 days. Let's hope for a speedy recovery and finish this thing.


----------



## aznpersuazn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Through a miracle I think Asus has actually accepted my RMA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at least it's shown "repair in progress" for the past 2 days. Let's hope for a speedy recovery and finish this thing.


This news has brightened my day!


----------



## derickwm

Got an email saying my card will be shipped back today









I have to say I'm pleasantly surprised since everyone and their mothers said Asus was terrible for RMAs


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Got an email saying my card will be shipped back today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say I'm pleasantly surprised since everyone and their mothers said Asus was terrible for RMAs


I do and did. Maybe GPU dept is different from motherboards tho. If only evga did amd cards


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Got an email saying my card will be shipped back today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say I'm pleasantly surprised since everyone and their mothers said Asus was terrible for RMAs


Yep, I've always heard the same, but last month sent in a Titan I blew up and two weeks later had a new one in hand, so I guess they got new people running the GPU side now?


----------



## PR-Imagery

asus


----------



## DizZz

I've never had a bad experience with RMA'ing an Asus product and I've had to do both a GPU and mobo.


----------



## derickwm

Guess which one was the one I got back from RMA







my ocd will bother me forever.


----------



## szeged

potato cam is in full effect i see.


----------



## aznpersuazn

Oh dear. The stickers kill me the most.


----------



## derickwm

Potato cam is generally a good sign that although there should be progress, there won't be for another week or two


----------



## szeged

damn you potato cammmmmmmmmmmmm NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 
> 
> Guess which one was the one I got back from RMA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my ocd will bother me forever.


TIME TO SELL THEM ALL IN PREPARATION FOR ARES3 THEN


----------



## szeged

ares3 confirmed ty stren.


----------



## derickwm

3 dual GPU cards confirmed within weeks (AMD 295x2, Ares III, and Titan-Z). Half Life 3 confirmed.


----------



## szeged

half life 3 confirmed

source - another derick build log

just like another derick build log...half life 3 will never be finished. confirmed.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> ares3 confirmed ty stren.












LET"S CONFIRM THAT MARS 4 WHILE WE"RE AT IT


----------



## szeged

silly, theres only one planet mars.


----------



## derickwm

Mars IV confirmed by NCIX


----------



## DizZz

Moar photos


----------



## derickwm

Comparison of 290 front, 7970 Lightning and then 7970 Matrix in the back:


----------



## stren




----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Mars IV confirmed by NCIX
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Seems legit


----------



## ledzepp3

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Mars IV confirmed by NCIX






This literally makes my eyes hurt.

Moar graefics cardez en urr matherbourd nao


----------



## wermad

So, you gonna pester your EK engineers to make an Ares 3 block? Or settle for the "hybrid" cooling system that it will most likely come with? I say, get back to Slovenia, and make one yourself!







. Make sure its got tiger's blood and tears







(j/k)

Btw, Laser etch "Classy" on the tops


----------



## derickwm

Eh time I finally get around to getting an Ares III at the discounted rate I'm sure it won't be too relevant anymore and of little interest to EK.

Probs just stick with these cards for a bit. Ride that 4-way train.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Eh time I finally get around to getting an Ares III at the discounted rate I'm sure it won't be too relevant anymore and of little interest to EK.
> 
> Probs just stick with these cards for a bit. Ride that 4-way train.


20 or 30 amp dedicated circuit ready for this beast?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Eh time I finally get around to getting an Ares III at the discounted rate I'm sure it won't be too relevant anymore and of little interest to EK.
> 
> Probs just stick with these cards for a bit. Ride that 4-way train.


8wayorget...


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Eh time I finally get around to getting an Ares III at the discounted rate I'm sure it won't be too relevant anymore and of little interest to EK.
> 
> Probs just stick with these cards for a bit. Ride that 4-way train.
> 
> 
> 
> 20 or 30 amp dedicated circuit ready for this beast?
Click to expand...

Heh mining isn't even relevant anymore. Just going to finish up the build for funs now since I actually have all the parts to do so. Then make it a HTPC for trolz.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Heh mining isn't even relevant anymore. Just going to finish up the build for funs now since I actually have all the parts to do so. Then make it a HTPC for trolz.


Still, benching will quickly trip a common 15'er with this setup







. Tripped all the time with my old quad 480 and 580 setups. Check your panel. I had a couple of empty 20s and switched to one for this room/section. Haven't had any issues since its designed for ~2kW. You may need a 30amp if you do end up mining.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Heh mining isn't even relevant anymore.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Just going to finish up the build for funs now since I actually have all the parts to do so. Then make it a HTPC for trolz.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Heh mining isn't even relevant anymore. Just going to finish up the build for funs now since I actually have all the parts to do so. Then make it a HTPC for trolz.
> 
> 
> 
> Still, benching will quickly trip a common 15'er with this setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Tripped all the time with my old quad 480 and 580 setups. Check your panel. I had a couple of empty 20s and switched to one for this room/section. Haven't had any issues since its designed for ~2kW. You may need a 30amp if you do end up mining.
Click to expand...

I need to get my kill-a-watt back from RMA and actually see what kind of power this thing is pulling. The rig itself has actually been downstairs in the basement running off a dedi 20amp but only with 3 cards so nothing monumentally taxing about that. Once I get a pair of PSUs in there though and all 4 cards I'm sure it'll be pushing that 15amp limit. I don't really want to have to bench in the basement but gotta do what you gotta do I spose.


----------



## szeged

Mining is dead Ares 3 killed it confirmed.

In other news, just had a fart so bad I'm posting from my phone outside while the house airs out.


----------



## wermad

Rofl


----------



## skupples

RMA A Kill-A-Watt?


----------



## derickwm

There was an incident...


----------



## skupples

I guess that's what happens when you use an Ipad charger to power a 2kw system.


----------



## wermad

I bought the $10 one at Frys. Worked great for a while. Then it started showing ~1500-1600w at load on a triple 780 + Haswell setup (gpu's stock, cpu @ 4.9). Obviously, everyone in the 780 club said it was quite high so I new it was faulty. Haven't had time to replace it tbh









So, yours killed something?

edit: lol @ skupples


----------



## derickwm

That tiny cable goes to the external display, the bit that plugs into the wall is in the back 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812107589

I don't think much died, except the unit itself and the power strip that was plugged into it. I don't really know tbh. It happened around 4:30AM and I just kind of groggily unplugged everything and went back to bed.


----------



## Citra

Inevitable.


----------



## dmanstasiu

^


----------



## PCModderMike

I had forgotten you were still working on this HTPC...

You have blocks for the 7970 Lightning's?


----------



## derickwm

Yes sir


----------



## stren

dem outputs, dat white balance, dem circles


----------



## EpIcSnIpErZ23

Dat same profile GIF


----------



## derickwm

Yeah Stren, y u copy my avatar?


----------



## PCModderMike

Dat calling it a profile GIF


----------



## EpIcSnIpErZ23




----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Dat calling it a profile GIF


^^^


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpIcSnIpErZ23*


----------



## derickwm




----------



## szeged

reading through all the gifs is a real work out


----------



## skupples

Great. Thanks for that. My phone is running fat lady in slow mo. Jiggling intensifies.


----------



## wermad

Ah, how sad to see em Lightnings go. If only there were a way get two more







.

It would be twer-rific


----------



## DizZz

What are you actually going to do with this rig now that the crypto-currency market has fallen apart as of recently?


----------



## skupples

300$ a piece inc.


----------



## derickwm

Teaser


----------



## skupples




----------



## stren

Oh you got a semi too?


----------



## wermad

I think all the new ek quad bridges are semi, starting w/ the csq (which i has







).

The old "classic" quad fc-bridge was parallel I believe.


----------



## deafboy

Update because I know there is an update....


----------



## sperson1

looks amazing


----------



## skupples

I hear he connected one more tube.

I did a Derick sized update today. Sleeved one whole pump.


----------



## derickwm

Oh yeah... That's the weight before the loop is even filled.


----------



## wermad

How much does Aldri come in at?

I need to weigh mine in but I'm afraid it may bust my postal scale (max 75lbs).


----------



## derickwm

Got to go big for that 330lb industrial limit.

I'll weight it later for ya.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I think all the new ek quad bridges are semi, starting w/ the csq (which i has
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> The old "classic" quad fc-bridge was parallel I believe.


I just wanted to say semi


----------



## derickwm

So yeah. Here's a bunch of photos for everyone.

*Warning*

Turns out I have lots of cleaning to do...

Dat TJ07










Yus sir.










Much dust. Many GPUs. Wow.










Black matte tubing mmm










The cord coming out on the right is the second PSU power cable










How will I choose which display output to use D:










PSU 1: Enermax Platimax 600W










PSU 2: LEPA 1600W










If I could have black brushed aluminum children, I would










"If the photo sucks, make it B&W"










Mmm side panel off










Wattup quad










Old school EK, complimented with a crappy photo










Yus sir. That's 7 EK Blocks in one "little" case










Dem Matrix cards man










Favorite block of all time. OF ALL TIME



















MOAR POWA










Hard to get a photo of, but the Platimax is visible from the main chamber










Yummy










Also not a great photo but shows what I have going on in the 5.25" bay area










SSD mounted on the back, also brushed aluminum










Another shot of the Platimax sticking out, this time from the back










Enjoy


----------



## wermad

Fantastic job







!!!!!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

With Jameswalt's post in his Parvum build log, and now yours...










Convinced me to keep my plans for the R3EBE....

Jeffinslaw


----------



## stren

dayumngurl

dat r3be

dat quad matrix

dat everyting


----------



## Pheozero

Another completed build by Derick? Not on fire yet, so it's not truly broken yet.


----------



## DizZz

Wow those photos are amazing and so is the rig! What camera do you have? Nice work


----------



## derickwm

Nikon D7000 and I did all these with Nikon's 35mm F1.8.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Nikon D7000 and I did all these with Nikon's 35mm F1.8.


Very nice. Your photography skills are just as good as your building skills


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> So yeah. Here's a bunch of photos for everyone.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Warning*
> Turns out I have lots of cleaning to do...
> 
> Dat TJ07
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yus sir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much dust. Many GPUs. Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black matte tubing mmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cord coming out on the right is the second PSU power cable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How will I choose which display output to use D:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PSU 1: Enermax Platimax 600W
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PSU 2: LEPA 1600W
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I could have black brushed aluminum children, I would
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "If the photo sucks, make it B&W"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmm side panel off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wattup quad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Old school EK, complimented with a crappy photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yus sir. That's 7 EK Blocks in one "little" case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dem Matrix cards man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Favorite block of all time. OF ALL TIME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOAR POWA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to get a photo of, but the Platimax is visible from the main chamber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yummy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also not a great photo but shows what I have going on in the 5.25" bay area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSD mounted on the back, also brushed aluminum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another shot of the Platimax sticking out, this time from the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy


I think I got a semi going...

Dat tubing, it does it for me.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Nikon D7000 and I did all these with Nikon's 35mm F1.8.
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice. Your photography skills are just as good as your building skills
Click to expand...

Thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I think I got a semi going...
> 
> Dat tubing, it does it for me.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Awesome build Derick, I absolutely love that tube


----------



## kpoeticg

Why does that look like EK ZMT 1/2x3/4? Are my eyes playing tricks on me? Or does membership just have it's benefits?


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Awesome build Derick, I absolutely love that tube












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Why does that look like EK ZMT 1/2x3/4? Are my eyes playing tricks on me? Or does membership just have it's benefits?


Nah it's 3/8 5/8. I've never used 1/2 ID tubing, especially with 3/4 OD, way too big imo.


----------



## wermad

This thing is ready to rock 3x2 or 5x1 Eyefinity! Btw, you can do 3x2 or 5x1 2560x1600/1440


----------



## King4x4

1/2-3/4 too big? If I had my way I would have 3/4-1in tubing!

Puny 5/8 tuber!

EDIT: Even though the performance difference between 5/8 and 3/4 is negliagable...hell 3/8-1/2 more malable for use... but I have a thing for Big Black Sausages!


----------



## skupples




----------



## wermad

rocking 3/8x1/2 

edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> 1/2-3/4 too big? If I had my way I would have 3/4-1in tubing!
> 
> Puny 5/8 tuber!
> 
> EDIT: Even though the performance difference between 5/8 and 3/4 is negliagable...hell 3/8-1/2 more malable for use... *but I have a thing for Big Black Sausages!*










tmi


----------



## derickwm

Unless things have changed recently (somehow) that I'm not aware of, the display outputs on the Matrix are funky.

I can either have 6x displays via 4 DP and 2 SL-DVI (limited to 1200/1080P on the SL-DVI) or 3x DP + 1 DL-DVI + 1 SL-DVI? It doesn't make any sense to me... Why would I want 4 outputs that can display 1600p/1440p and the last does only 1200/1080p?

Image that may help make that a little clearer:










So yeah... either have to stick to 1200p/1080p monitors or get me a few 4K beauties









Or MST hubs.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> 1/2-3/4 too big? If I had my way I would have 3/4-1in tubing!
> 
> Puny 5/8 tuber!
> 
> EDIT: Even though the performance difference between 5/8 and 3/4 is negliagable...hell 3/8-1/2 more malable for use... but I have a thing for Big Black Sausages!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then.


Edit*

Now reading more into it TPU says you can use Dual DVI + 4 DP :kookoo:

Quote:


> The dual-BIOS feature of other HD 7970 cards is also present on the ASUS MATRIX. Here it is used to switch between two output configurations to support 1x dual-link DVI as well as 4x DisplayPort. This is a great way to do things. The MSI Lightning came without any native dual-link DVI ports!


Who knows.


----------



## wermad

Need hubs for 1600/1440. The guy who trigger 5x1 and 3x2 using Samsungs 2560x1440s did it w/ three hubs I believe. They're getting harder to find so now would be a good time to get a hub. I have the Accell mini-dp to three dp MST hub.


----------



## derickwm

Just have to do a little more research I spose. Those hubs are pretty spendy aren't they? I haven't even decided what monitors I'll go with, probably won't until the Fall. So many choices.

Go with the classic Asus 144hz 1080p for $200 a pop or so. That nice Asus ROG 1440p 144hz for like $800. Or that Samsung 4k for $700 now. The Samsung of course is the most tempting but at the same time I could get 5 of the Asus 144hz 1080ps for $1000 compared to even 3 of the 4k Samsung's at $2100 total.

Having had a 5 way monitor setup before I miss it a lot







Does AMD have that tech that Nvidia has, the 3+1 monitor setup? I'd love to do 5+1 so I can have my Crossover hooked up as well.


----------



## King4x4

AMD has it.

I had 3x1080 screens and a 1080 42in screen hooked up... That was before marriage and the 42in was to create some ambience in the apartement so I can feel somebody is around.

Now... after marrige... LEAVE ME ALONE!



Well derrick... after testing all options you stated (Except for the Asus swift)... I would say buy the Asus and just call it a day.

3x1440 is great for FPS shooters and lots of space but you gonna need a bit more juice then 7970s to push modern games through it.

4k is good and dandy but you will be running 1440 on the desktop and 4k ingames and requires a bit less juice then 3x1440 but it is doable but there is the early adopters tax you need to apply to.

1440 and 120hz? No brain function to run... just boot and play.

Also... take away the 1080s... who uses that ress on OCN?! (wermad







)


----------



## wermad

Tempting me in getting a sixth dell







. I can't live without Ips so I'm sticking to my dells or getting a sammy 4k.

The hubs are getting harder to find these days. I got mine for ~$120 which ain't bad tbh since I saved a bit by buying two used Dells rather then new ones. I know 120hz is the bomb-diggity for ya'll hardcore gamers but I can't see how you can put up w/ the crazy gray/wash out of the left monitors on those TN panels







. Once I went ips, I ain't going back









Oh, and as king confirmed, you can do an accessory monitor w/ Eyefinity.


----------



## derickwm

The ROG Swift is mostly aimed at Nvidia and is a TN panel anyway. To me, there's just not too much benefit.

....I mean I don't even play games







last time I had a 5 way setup I just setup Dolphin, the Wii and GC emulator, and played that.


----------



## King4x4

I am enjoying the sammy... Have an X-Star next to it and I am pretty satisifed at the moment with the config.

Oh the sammy will be $600-650 stateside.

Diablo 3 on it is.... HNNNNNNG!

Sammy 4k+Beyerdynamic DT990 Pro was the best purchase I did in the last year (was a better deal then even buying [email protected]$520 each!).

EDIT: If you can wait for the AOC U2868PQU which is superior to the Sammy option (but a $100) it will be far better option!
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MO-019-AO


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> The ROG Swift is mostly aimed at Nvidia and is a TN panel anyway. To me, there's just not too much benefit.
> 
> ....I mean I don't even play games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last time I had a 5 way setup I just setup Dolphin, the Wii and GC emulator, and played that.


Lol, that's what I use mine for. Not a harcore gamer but a weekend-warrior gamer







. I'll do 6-8 hour stints each night on the weekend. Or until i get motion sickness (freaking Claratin-D and allergies









Folding or something else destined for this monster? or just, ahem, an htpc?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> I am enjoying the sammy... Have an X-Star next to it and I am pretty satisifed at the moment with the config.
> 
> Oh the sammy will be $600-650 stateside.
> 
> Diablo 3 on it is.... HNNNNNNG!
> 
> Sammy 4k+Beyerdynamic DT990 Pro was the best purchase I did in the last year (was a better deal then even buying [email protected]$520 each!).


My contracted ocn ocd would be killing me knowing there's two dead pixels! One of my dells arrived w/ a crack on the housing. Can't see it once in 5x1 but the seller offered a $100 refund so I only paid $120 for the dell







.


----------



## derickwm

That AOC looks nice.

Mmm well I've got to get things sorted. I have a pair of X5680s, but one keeps causing BSODs. If I can get both to work then I'll be putting these 4 cards in the SR-2/STH10 later and "Classy" will become an actual sexy HTPC lol. Then use the SR-2 as the "gamer". If I can't get the other chip to work then I'll just finish off Aldri real quick and then... Make some room







and keep this rig.

As it stands this one will just be a folder for a while. I mostly am just trying to tie up loose ends (builds) before I head out for the summer again.


----------



## wermad

Just get one these and call it a day:

Panasonic 98" 4k



http://www.techpowerup.com/199653/panasonic-debuts-98-inch-and-84-inch-professional-4k-led-displays.html


----------



## King4x4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Just get one these and call it a day:
> 
> Panasonic 98" 4k
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/199653/panasonic-debuts-98-inch-and-84-inch-professional-4k-led-displays.html


Wer... I tried an Asus 32in 4k screen at a friends once... TOO FREAKING BIG.... 4in difference made a difference for me.. now you want this poor soul to go get this monstrosity?!


----------



## wermad

Samsung 4k is very tempting. Derick should at least do those four matrices justice w/ a 4k display







.


----------



## Hukkel

For the love of everything that is holy. Isn't this log about a mining rig? Why are we discussing 4K screens?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> For the love of everything that is holy. Isn't this log about a mining rig? Why are we discussing 4K screens?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Heh mining isn't even relevant anymore. Just going to finish up the build for funs now since I actually have all the parts to do so. Then make it a HTPC for trolz.
Click to expand...

This. And thread title has changed to "classy cruncher".


----------



## Hukkel

ah ok.









Maybe a mod should toss it over to casemods instead.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I think I got a semi going...
> 
> Dat tubing, it does it for me.
Click to expand...


----------



## PR-Imagery

HP Dreamcolor, in 4k.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Name change


----------



## Eggy88

Loving the Quad matrix.

Have you done any load test on the cooling? Just wondering how a single 480 is coping with all the heat, Quad 7970 Matrix, 130w Xeon (stock, betting you have it overclocked), and the MB+Ram adds a little more heat just to make it really toasty.


----------



## derickwm

Heh, I was waiting for someone to bring that up.

The temps run hot, there's no way around that. Earlier when I was running the rig with 3 cards, temps were getting up there during mining, especially with a slight OC. I haven't actually turned it on yet with 4 cards... My history of killings rigs is telling me to wait till the weekend 

Mining is incredibly taxing on the cards though and even when I switched to folding with the first 3 cards, temps dropped 20C. Seriously, 20C, even while [email protected]%. So I could probably fold on all 4 cards (stock CPU not folding) and be in the safe zone but I probably won't. I'm looking into options of adding a 240 on the top and a 240 in the front right now which should help significantly.


----------



## failwheeldrive

Hell, if it catches fire at least the scorch marks will blend in nicely with the murdered out components lol. I had the same predicament with trying to run three heavily OC'd HOFs+4770k, memory and mobo blocks on a single 480. Decided to drop down to 2 cards until I get a front 240.


----------



## derickwm

Just wanted to show off dem sexy PSUs some more  love the finish on both of them.










Dat velcro, always gettin it done.


----------



## aznpersuazn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Just wanted to show off dem sexy PSUs some more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love the finish on both of them.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dat velcro, always gettin it done.


Wow, such sex , very texture


----------



## Chooofoojoo

That Crinkle Tho....


----------



## PCModderMike




----------



## socketus

fo' the pix n gifs ;-)


----------

